# Is it better to ship furniture out, or buy it in Abu Dhabi



## mv5869 (Apr 12, 2016)

We are moving to Abu Dhabi around Dec 2016.

Currently we are doing up our home in the UK and we need to buy a couple of new sofas. I'm now wondering whether it is better to wait and buy them in the UAE rather than buying here and then having to ship them out?

What do you think? Is it worth shipping things or better to wait and buy it locally?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Depends if your UAE employer is paying for a container shipment (or you plan to send other furniture etc yourself).. new furniture prices here can be comparable to UK and there's a lot of good deals to be found on pre owned stuff here, so may also depend how fussy you are and if second hand is an option.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Size also matters (LOL) often sofa sets are either bigger in size or number of pieces out here (3+2+1+1 is common). If they're smallish UK type sofas they could look a little out of place if you have a larger apartment/villa.


----------



## mv5869 (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks. My employer gives me an allowance for relocation, but I can spend or save it. If furniture is as cheap in UAE I'd be better off leaving it here in the UK I think, given it's all fairly old anyway.

I'm planning to ship our mountain bikes, kitchen stuff, clothes etc. But will leave most of the bulkier items here.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Buy here on Dubizzle when you arrive - plenty of people leaving the region at the oment so lots of decent furniture going.


----------



## mv5869 (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. I'll minimize what I ship over, and try to buy some furniture there instead.

What about bicycles. Is it worth the cost to chuck those into our shared shipping container? They're probably worth around £600 each and we have two.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

mv5869 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'll minimize what I ship over, and try to buy some furniture there instead.
> 
> What about bicycles. Is it worth the cost to chuck those into our shared shipping container? They're probably worth around £600 each and we have two.


Yes bring them - good bikes are expensive here!


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

mv5869 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'll minimize what I ship over, and try to buy some furniture there instead.
> 
> What about bicycles. Is it worth the cost to chuck those into our shared shipping container? They're probably worth around £600 each and we have two.


Bring them if you think you'll use them, maybe not if they're still in the wrapper or sat in a garage unused for x years


----------



## mv5869 (Apr 12, 2016)

Great. Thanks for the advice. I think I'll bring the bikes. 

Apart from the Corniche are there many good cycle-ways? My wife is a very nervous cyclist and definitely wouldn't be comfortable on the main roads.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

mv5869 said:


> Great. Thanks for the advice. I think I'll bring the bikes.
> 
> Apart from the Corniche are there many good cycle-ways? My wife is a very nervous cyclist and definitely wouldn't be comfortable on the main roads.


Al Wathba cycle track (though its somewhat in the middle of nowhere). Yas Island (but these are not dedicated tracks). The formula 1 circuit on tuesday evenings.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

rsinner said:


> Al Wathba cycle track (though its somewhat in the middle of nowhere). Yas Island (but these are not dedicated tracks). The formula 1 circuit on tuesday evenings.


Ladies only at Yas Marina on Wednesday evenings plus open to all Sundays as well. The last rides before the summer are 28th June I believe. 

Wathba isn't the middle of nowhere - it's well out beyond the other side of nowhere  

There's also a track under construction on Umm Yifenah island and the lights are already in place but as usual, nobody knows who owns it or who commissioned its construction. I have a photo somewhere if I can find it I will post it here.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

rsinner said:


> The formula 1 circuit on tuesday evenings.


Without the cars!!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Without the cars!!


But with the same bad habits - not looking before pulling out, people with flash vehicles who are incapable of using them as they were designed, no lane control, music up too loud (headphones in), slow cyclists in fast lane and general lack of spacial awareness. 

Normally you would ask someone if they would drive like that in the roads but the sad answer is that they do so already !


----------

